# time for another useless topic



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

351 cubic inch, of million dollar SEX ON WHEELS FUN


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, useless.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Psh.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Psh.
> 
> View attachment 4007


lol got to catch me first, was the fastest 4 door production car in the world (for its day it was) lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> lol got to catch me first, was the fastest 4 door production car in the world (for its day it was) lol


Over here in the States we used to have a saying "Chevys are for show, Fords are for go".


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

got to add some car sayings you guys may enjoy

"classic not plastic"

"built with spanners not chop sticks"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any topic that includes _351 cubic inches _is not useless.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Over here in the States we used to have a saying "Chevys are for show, Fords are for go".


FORD
Founded On Race Day

Holden (rebadged chev/GM)
heaps of leaks, dents and engine noises


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Any topic that includes _351 cubic inches _is not useless.


As long as it has the word Windsor or Cleveland.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Over here in the States we used to have a saying "Chevys are for show, Fords are for go".


F.O.R.D.

Found off road dead.....

Just saying.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> F.O.R.D.
> 
> Found off road dead.....
> 
> Just saying.....


First on Race Day.

Just counter posing...:lol:


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Denton said:


> First on Race Day.
> 
> Just counter posing...:lol:


Fix or Repair Daily


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Fix or Repair Daily


Daily, I repair Black Hawks. They, too, are flown hard.

Ironically enough, though, I'll be driving a Dodge to work. :lol:


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Denton said:


> Daily, I repair Black Hawks. They, too, are flown hard.
> 
> Ironically enough, though, I'll be driving a Dodge to work. :lol:


Haha, I have a Jeep Cherokee sitting the the Garage, although the Engine is sitting in front of it on a Engine stand. It's currently under Flinstones power lol.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

*F*lip *O*ver, *R*ead *D*irections

*D*rive *O*nly *D*uring *G*reat *E*mergencies

The real scratch your eyes fight comes when you start talking Powerstroke v. Cummins v. Duramax


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep Wrangler JK Rubicon. Enough said.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Better my sister in a whorehouse than my brother in a Ford.
Friends help friends push their Ford.
Damn that Chevy sinks fast! Yup like a rock!
Whats the difference between a Dodge and a golf ball..............Wait for it...........You can drive a golf ball 200 yards!!
I am an equal opportunity offender!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Haha, I have a Jeep Cherokee sitting the the Garage, although the Engine is sitting in front of it on a Engine stand. It's currently under Flinstones power lol.


Yep. Proves the old point we made in the 1960's - you can work on a MOPAR but you can never fix one.

In the interest of full disclosure, I did own a MOPAR once. Just once. A 1972 Plymouth Duster.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yep. Proves the old point we made in the 1960's - you can work on a MOPAR but you can never fix one.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I did own a MOPAR once. Just once. A 1972 Plymouth Duster.


Ha, my mom had that same year duster when we where growing up, the slant 6 was a rock solid engine, but the rest of the car fell apart around it. I remember having to hold the doors closed when going around corners lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just some facts; The Chevrolet brothers got their start making hot rod parts for the Fords. Cadillac was owned by Ford before General motors. Ford had the first V8 that had a one piece block (the Cadillac engine block was two piece - bolted together).
Chevy small blocks were used in more swaps than the Ford small block even though the Ford engine weighs 100 pounds less because the Chevy parts all inter changed.
Chrysler engines made more torque and were capable of more HP than any other automotive engine in the USA. They were handicapped by both drag racing association because of their "unfair" advantage.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> lol got to catch me first, was the fastest 4 door production car in the world (for its day it was) lol


Nah, a good Mopar will woop that fords ass.....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, Ford is on the front line of newest technology. I just read that the new 2015 F-150's will come with heated tail lights! (so your hands won't get cold when you are pushing it.)


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 4006
> 
> 
> 351 cubic inch, of million dollar SEX ON WHEELS FUN


I've got some bad news for you. 
4 doors suck.
Sorry.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I've got some bad news for you.
> 4 doors suck.
> Sorry.


each to their own, at least it's easier to have sex in the back seat of a 4 door,

oh and for a 1970s production car, these stats aren't too bad

Technical details
The 351 Cleveland 4V engine produced:
[1][2]
torque 380 lb·ft (520 N·m) at 3400 rpm
brake horsepower
XY GT 300 bhp (224 kW; 304 PS) at
5400 rpm[2]
XY GTHO Phase III 350 - 380 bhp (276
-291 kW) at 5400 rpm[2]
Four-speed all-synchromesh manual with
three-speed FMX automatic available
The XY GTHO Phase III was four-speed
all-synchromesh manual only

top speed (without rev limiter) 250kph


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wheres the damn turtles?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Wheres the damn turtles?


stalking that bacon that a IHOP waitress is serving


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it is fun to know,

my 1999 Dodge Cummins one ton truck got 20.9 MPG average over 210,900 miles
my 2004 ford F350 6.0 diesel got 13.8 MPG average over 102,000 miles
my 2010 ford F350 gets 12.4 average mpg with about 74,000 miles currently

With all of the emission control bull shit the vehicles get worse fuel economy now than 14 years ago.

The United States federal excise tax on gasoline is 18.4 cents per gallon and 24.4 cents per gallon for diesel fuel.[1][2] On average, as of January 2013, state and local taxes add 30.4 cents to gasoline and 30.0 cents to diesel, for a total US average fuel tax of 49.5 cents per gallon for gas and 54.8 cents per gallon for diesel.

Tell me what motivation the government has to encourage fuel economy on any car.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> I think it is fun to know,
> 
> my 1999 Dodge Cummins one ton truck got 20.9 MPG average over 210,900 miles
> my 2004 ford F350 6.0 diesel got 13.8 MPG average over 102,000 miles
> ...


 I had a 99 Dodge quad cab dually with a Cummins and I got 20 also.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> each to their own, at least it's easier to have sex in the back seat of a 4 door,
> 
> oh and for a 1970s production car, these stats aren't too bad
> 
> ...


Google 1970 LS6 Chevelle SS


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Google 1970 LS6 Chevelle SS


454 big block vs a 351...

still on sexy car for a 2door Chev


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry guys but had to get in on this "Life is short - Drive a CHEVY" I like to go fast too. but have to be careful when coming up on a ford or they will be sucked down my breather! LOL


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As long as it has the word Windsor or Cleveland.


If it doesn't say Cleveland, then it's a Windsor


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Blah!! A car thread?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Blah!! A car thread?!


Ain't it great?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Blah!! A car thread?!


aww someone jealous


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Sorry guys but had to get in on this "Life is short - Drive a CHEVY" I like to go fast too. but have to be careful when coming up on a ford or they will be sucked down my breather! LOL


nice, done yourself???

i may be a ford man, but I'm mature enough to appreciate the beauty of older cars


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had always been a Dodge guy. But once they took the government bailout, I was done with 'em. Now that Luigi owns them, not a chance. The last time we had to replace my truck I went with an F-150. Other than the mileage, I have been very happy with it.

Just to be honest, we did buy a bow-tie back in the 90's. That was the worst truck I have ever owned! When I was in high school I bought better beaters off the impound lot than that POS was brand new. I will never let another GM product darken my door. (Not to mention their bailout too...)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is what i think of when i see car threads. Perverts!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Eh. I'm a dodge man first. Ford man second. I say that with tongue in cheek though. I think some ford designs are SEXY. But ridiculously unreliable. Had a 88 tbird with the 5.0. Hauled ass but would overheat every 5 miles. Still made it to work though. 

The Lincoln I have now, the 429 is unreliable. It'll idle forever in the driveway, but get her on the streets and she'll stall every time. Been working the bugs out, and she hasn't stalled in about 50 miles. Something major is about to break 0.o

While I've had my dodge truck break down, nothing a little tinkering can't get it fixed. I once recapped points on the side of the freeway at 4am on my way to work 100 miles away. Drove to work, worked 8 hours and drove home. The Lincoln, I would have had to sit and wait until SHE felt like starting. Sometimes HOURS. 

I did buy a damn near new S10 that was reliable. And I have a early 90's lesabre that the paint is peeling but shell drive across country no problem. Had a few GM cars but they were just work vehicles. I didn't care about bearing them up haha


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> I think it is fun to know,
> 
> my 1999 Dodge Cummins one ton truck got 20.9 MPG average over 210,900 miles
> my 2004 ford F350 6.0 diesel got 13.8 MPG average over 102,000 miles
> ...


MPG comparisons are worthless unless we know curb weight, CID, and axle ratio.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Take a light weight car (2000 pounds) And put a 351W (good port job and 10:1 compression) in it and you have a car that can go 1/4 mile in ten seconds or be built to corner like a low-rider train on rails. Smooth up the aerodynamics a bit and you have a car that will get 21 mpg on the highway and still lead all the modern cars but those supercars with twice the power. I don't own any new cars - I don't like working for computers. My wife and I both own 1973 Ford Mavericks and they get better mileage than comparable new cars and seat four to five in comfort. My 66 Muskrat (ratty old Mustang) with the 357 cu" engine makes more than 350 hp at the flywheel and will out corner and out accelerate most cars on the road. 

Of all the cars I have ever owned Fords are the ones that get me where ever I want and do so reliably. I have had a lot of trouble with other cars but my Fords keep on going.

Chest thumping over... sorry about that but I really enjoy my Fords!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

pheniox17........Yes sir, it was a labor of love done yours truly! Took a year and a half and a "couple of bucks" but now it is 468 cubic inches (454 bored 60 over) of Screamin' demon CHEVY horsepower. It will also rocket that crew cab dually past quite a few non believers.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> This is what i think of when i see car threads. Perverts!


the cars are very sexy, and somethimes better looking than most woman


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> the cars are very sexy, and somethimes better looking than most woman


lol It's you in that video, isn't it?!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> lol It's you in that video, isn't it?!


didn't watch the vid, but I have seen cars that will give me a (have a guess) quicker than you can


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Take a light weight car (2000 pounds) And put a 351W (good port job and 10:1 compression) in it and you have a car that can go 1/4 mile in ten seconds or be built to corner like a low-rider train on rails. Smooth up the aerodynamics a bit and you have a car that will get 21 mpg on the highway and still lead all the modern cars but those supercars with twice the power. I don't own any new cars - I don't like working for computers. My wife and I both own 1973 Ford Mavericks and they get better mileage than comparable new cars and seat four to five in comfort. My 66 Muskrat (ratty old Mustang) with the 357 cu" engine makes more than 350 hp at the flywheel and will out corner and out accelerate most cars on the road.
> 
> Of all the cars I have ever owned Fords are the ones that get me where ever I want and do so reliably. I have had a lot of trouble with other cars but my Fords keep on going.
> 
> Chest thumping over... sorry about that but I really enjoy my Fords!


PaulS,
My '68 Ford F250 in original Ford's Lunar Green color (I thought about restoring it and Caribbean Turquoise was the closest match I could find at the time). See my avatar.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> pheniox17........Yes sir, it was a labor of love done yours truly! Took a year and a half and a "couple of bucks" but now it is 468 cubic inches (454 bored 60 over) of Screamin' demon CHEVY horsepower. It will also rocket that crew cab dually past quite a few non believers.


nothing feels better than owning a home made chopstick beater


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> didn't watch the vid, but i have seen cars that will give me a (have a guess) quicker than you can


ouch!!!


----------

